# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Sapin de Nol 8 LED en Delphi 7 (ou 6) crer et tester des figures qui s' intgre dans Arduino

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Sapin de Nol 8 LED en Delphi 7 (ou 6) crer et tester des figures qui s' intgre dans Arduino



le programme Tree.pas permet affiche un Sapin de Nol avec lequel on peut crer des animations lumineuses et les tester, le but n'est pas d'afficher un beau Sapin graphique mais de crer une figure de 8 LED avec un ordre d'affichage et un temps d'allumage et de la tester avant de gnrer un  fichier TXT de cette figure qui s'intgrera dans un programme fait pour un ATTiny13 (ou pour plus de mmoire un ATTiny45 ou 85) crit pour le logiciel Arduino ou pour le logiciel Amtel Studio 6.2.   

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Mic**

Tous les dtails et liens de tlchargement sur mon blog: http://www.developpez.net/forums/blogs/155491-mic/

----------

